# Small size Pleco



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Pitbull Pleco maxes at 2". Great algae/detritus eater, safe for plants.
Clown Pleco maxes at 4". Not an algae eater, likes wood and can potentially eat plants.
Bristlenose Pleco maxes at 6". Great algae/detritus eater, safe for plants. 

That's about it. Bulldog and Rubberlip plecos might get mentioned too, I believe they are just variations of the ones mentioned above.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I've always heard that most bristlenoses only get 3-ish inches. But I may be wrong.


----------



## Duckweed hunter (Feb 2, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I've always heard that most bristlenoses only get 3-ish inches. But I may be wrong.


they have the potential to get 6-7 but rarely get that big in a small tank so 29gal or less


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

A short list of plecos that are 6" or less: 
Flash Pleco, L204- 5.2" 130mm
Imperial Pleco, Zebra Pleco, L046, L098, L173- 3.2" 80mm
Clown Pleco, Ringlet Pleco, L104, L162, LDA22- 4" 100mm
Queen Arabesque Pleco L260~ 5" 125mm
King Tiger Pleco, Network Pleco, Scribbled Pleco, L066- 4.8" 120mm
Leopard Frog Pleco, L134 4.4" 110mm
Bristlenose Catfish, Common Bristlenose Catfish, L?- 5" 125mm
Starlight Bristlenose Catfish, L183- 4.0" 100mm
Para Pleco, L075, L124, L301, LDA02- 6" 150mm
Hypancistrus sp. ,L333- 6" 150mm
Butterfly Pleco, Flounder Pleco, L168- 5.6" 140mm
Tiger ''Peckoltia'', L002, L074- 4" 100mm
Candy Striped Pleco, L015- 4" 100mm
Angelicus Pleco, Portel Angelicus Pleco, L004, L005, L028, L073- 4" 100mm
Chocolate Zebra Pleco, L270, L307, LDA76- 4" 100mm
Dekeyseria sp., Butterfly Pleco, Flounder Pleco L052- 4.8" 120mm
Pitbull Plec LDA25 - 2" 50mm
Brown Dot Peckoltia, L006- 4" 100mm
Leopard Peckoltia, L008- 3.2" 80mm
Ancistrini sp. L016-6" 150mm
Spotted Orange Seam Pleco L106- 6" 150mm
Hypancistrus sp. L129- 2.8" 70mm
Spectracanthicus sp. L254- 4.4" 110mm
Panaque sp. L306, LDA64- 4.8" 120mm
Look any of them up on planetcatfish.com for more info on care/requirements.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

+1 for a L134 leopard frog plec pretty and very peacful plec needs bog wood to thrive


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I Have a single BN pleco in 2 different tanks and love both of them. The light color is interesting, but not terribly attractive. I used to have a clown pleco. Amazing color pattern, (a very zebra-like quality), but he never came out except when the lights were out. Not a whole lot of fun to try and watch. He was definitely more attractive, but not as much fun.

Clown stayed at about 3" for 4-5 months, BN's are at about 2.5" and have been for 2 months or so.


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

ktownhero said:


> Clown Pleco maxes at 4". Not an algae eater, likes wood and can potentially eat plants.


My clowns eat algae - they clean the glass and the rocks. That rasping pattern is unmistakable. My african cichlids wouldn't leave marks like that.

As another poster said - they are primarily nocturnal so you won't see them very often in a tank with wood/rocks to hide in.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Your best bet are the pitbull pleco and the gold spotted dwarf pleco. They both stay below 2.5" and both eat algae very well. I have both. The gold spot dwarf pleco is a harder worker than the pitbull. The pitbull does change color when going from sand to dark soil. The goldspot is pretty because of the goldspots. I would buy either one if I were you, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

My BN's all come out during the day when I feed the bottom fish. Young fish stay out more but as they get older they seem to hide the rest of the time.


----------



## Jericho199 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have an albino BN and he's probably the busiest fish in my tank! They're attractive, peaceful, small, hardy, readily available and safe for plants. Definitely recommend them.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Although I think they are great fish, I gave up on plecos. Let's just say Plecos and sandy foregrounds don't mix.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I've gotten the common Plecos that sell in normal Petco an Pet Smart
an once they get large they stop eating alage an they po a lot i could not keep up with the waste and he was getting larger over 5 inches and just up 
rooting my plants , I traded him in for some other fish at a LPS.
The Pit Bull sound like what I'm looking for 2.5 inches or the gold spotted dwarf pleco.


----------



## night9eyes (Jan 12, 2011)

My LFS recommended a clown pleco for my 30 gallon tank and he eats everything! He'll clean algae, loves driftwood and yes, he sucks on plants but has never destroyed them and after all, he IS a pleco. He's never disturbed my other fish (angels and tetras) and he does come out. He's a good cleaner and a good little (maybe 2.5 inches) fish roud:


----------



## BruCwgrl89 (Jul 31, 2017)

The Common Pleco can reach 24 inches in length! The MYTH that they will only grow to their tank size is ludicrous! They will begin to stunt and then die....not very pleasant.


----------

